# My kittens fighting?



## RockySapphire (Oct 2, 2009)

Hi, 

My kittens are 13 and 14 weeks. Half brother and sister (same dad). 
I just brought them home yesterday.

Today they are chasing eachother around my flat, biting and wrestling eachother. 

They don't seem to be hissing or spitting at eachother, but Rocky crouches low, wiggles a bit before pouncing on Sapphire.... and also arches his back when Sapphire runs towards him..... 

Rocky is younger and smaller but it doesn't stop him, he seems to be the one starting the fights.

Is this normal? Or do they hate eachother 

The first day they were sitting together cuddling but today they seem to be enemies.


----------



## tylow (Feb 11, 2009)

Lmao they're playing. The little girl probs winds him up when your not looking. Ours is a little minx. Poor Ty always got the blame till we wisened up to Willow.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

This is such typical kitten behaviour - they are having fun. Enjoy it. Where did you get them? What's their pedigree prefix?


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

sounds like perfectly normal kittens playfighting to me! have fun cos it'll be your toes next


----------



## danielle d (Oct 3, 2009)

i've got 2 littlens, they will tell each other off if the fighting gets too rough dont worry. One of mine always seemed to pick on the other but they are now 6 months old and the best of friends, leave them to it... head biting, kicking etc is all normal x


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

RockySapphire: If your kittens are truly fighting, then my current litter comprising 6 x 7week olds are re-enacting the Battle Of Trafalgar on my bed every night without ships and guns!!! (Usually at 3am).


----------



## kittykat (Nov 2, 2007)

They are playing thats all, sometimes my 2 get really wild and go nuts - it can be scarey if you arent used to it! lol


----------



## RockySapphire (Oct 2, 2009)

LOL!! Thanks guys. I was worried at first... but I can see now thats its all in fun!! 

SPID : I got my kittens from a breeder in Oxfordshire - Sirrikit Birmans.


----------

